# My live tegu cam!



## nepoez (Feb 27, 2013)

hi all here's where you can see my tegu Live on camera!
Click to watch live!


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 27, 2013)

Very cool idea how do you set this up im thinking of doing it at least part time once chubbs gets his big cage


----------



## nepoez (Feb 27, 2013)

I use an old android phone and downloaded an app called ip webcam and that's all!


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 27, 2013)

that's sweet lol I was watching him basking earlier hes an awesome little gu


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 27, 2013)

That's so cool! Great idea


----------



## HeatherN (Feb 27, 2013)

doesnt show up for me .


----------



## chelvis (Feb 27, 2013)

Will have to try this so I can keep an eye on everyone when I am gone. After all if it works on a smart phone it should work with a tablet and I have one that is doing nothing.


----------



## HeatherN (Feb 28, 2013)

aha! i can see it now but it's intensely slow. like a frame per 2 seconds


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

His dish is empty and dirty.haha. is he sleeping? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nepoez (Feb 28, 2013)

hehe, actually his dish has water in it, I change it each day in the morning so it's clean to start but he runs around so much that by the end of the day there's usually some soil in it. But I'm sure they drink water with soil in each in the wild all day long so I don't think it's a problem even if he comes out now and takes a sip.


yah he's sleeping now, he was up at 7am till 1pm


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 28, 2013)

maybe I'll see him out tomorrow. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingofnorse (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I also went out and just bought/set-up an IP camera too. right now theres nothing to see due to night time, but tomorrow you should check it out, maybe hodur will be basking!

66.68.154.148

Username: public
Password: public


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Now i can't see anything  just black


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha yeah, I mentioned it was night time, I didn't get an IR camera, plus hes still burrowed under his rocks to the left. his head is poking out, just on the opposite side of the camera 
He's actually coming out right now, i moved the camera to a better angle!


He's out and about right now! sorry for blurry-ness.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 1, 2013)

kingofnorse said:


> Hey guys, I also went out and just bought/set-up an IP camera too. right now theres nothing to see due to night time, but tomorrow you should check it out, maybe hodur will be basking!
> 
> 66.68.154.148
> 
> ...


cool!


----------



## nepoez (Mar 1, 2013)

it's up again! my internet was down.



kingofnorse said:


> Hey guys, I also went out and just bought/set-up an IP camera too. right now theres nothing to see due to night time, but tomorrow you should check it out, maybe hodur will be basking!
> 
> 66.68.154.148
> 
> ...


i'm wathcing ur colombina now so cool! look at mine he's trying to find a way out haha



nepoez said:


> it's up again! my internet was down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 why so blurry? looks like fog.


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha, yeah That's the fogger that goes off every hour. helps keep humidity in 60-80 range consistently.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 1, 2013)

cool, I have hear if you use a moise substraight then they will go in the ground for moisture instead.. that's the approach i'm using. but then he goes in the soil lots haha


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 1, 2013)

yeah I'm actually about to replace his water and mix up his soils right now if you're plugged in.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 1, 2013)

it wont let me log in to your server


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 1, 2013)

What happens when you type in the UN/PW as public?


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think I got it just wasn't working for a bit not sure why


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: RE: My live tegu cam!*



nepoez said:


> hi all here's where you can see my tegu Live on camera!
> Click to watch live!



I'm still seeing nothing on this link.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 2, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> nepoez said:
> 
> 
> > hi all here's where you can see my tegu Live on camera!
> ...


His light is on from 7am to 7pm Mountain Time and he's usually out and about from 7:10am to 1pm at least according to the last 3 days.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 2, 2013)

It's 9:57am here now. What time would I be most likely to catch him up (here)?


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 2, 2013)

You have a very hyperactive tegu!


----------



## nepoez (Mar 2, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> It's 9:57am here now. What time would I be most likely to catch him up (here)?



he's up now!



xxmonitorlizardxx said:


> You have a very hyperactive tegu!



mine? yeah after i got the solar glo he seems to be very active!


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 2, 2013)

Yup 
He was basking for a bit, but now he's running around the cage.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Awww.he likes to jump up on whatever is hanging on the sides huh? Haha. Niles is so lazy. :/


Maybe when he comes out of hibernation he'll be more active, and also with a huge new cage to explore!


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 5, 2013)

wow, Hodur is JUST NOW coming out from burrow, lol normally comes out between 10-11 till 2-3pm lol


----------



## Dubya (Mar 5, 2013)

nepoez said:


> hi all here's where you can see my tegu Live on camera!
> Click to watch live!


All I see is a middle aged woman posing and undressing. Are you sure the link is right?


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 5, 2013)

Are you sure you want us logging into your server?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh god dubya. Haha


----------



## kingofnorse (Mar 8, 2013)

Haha, hodur is not happy about not having any substrate to burrow in! 

Super active, also trying to prolly get some shed off. 

Come watch him run around his cage!

http://66.68.154.148/jview.htm

Username and password is:
public

(no capitals, private message me if you cannot get in)


----------



## Dubya (Mar 8, 2013)

Now I figured out why I saw what I did. I left out the "L" in the password.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh my god!!! Haha. *face palm*


----------

